# Has anyone used the new Canon EOS M yet?



## Dubaiian (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been thinking about this camera for a while and wondered if anyone on here has any experience.   I am a very experienced Canon DSLR user and currently have a 5D3 and a 7D which I love but wanted to get something which is always carried even when I am not specifically going out to shoot.  

The attraction is that I would be quite familiar with the menu layout and at a pinch could use some of my existing lens (e.g. 50mm 1.4 if going to a low light venue) for specific situations.   

Most of what I have heard from the reviews tends to be reasonably positive so I am really looki g to see if I have missed anything.


----------



## John27 (Dec 7, 2012)

As I understand it, it's 'guts' are the same as the T4i (650D, I believe, in the UAE).  That's a reasonably good camera, I can't see why the EOS M wouldn't be an excellent fit for just what you are talking about.


----------



## Dubaiian (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks John, yes I got the T4i information from the reviews, but I think what worried me more was that many reviews said that some one like me would be disappointed with 


1.    Slow focussing

2.     No viewfinder

I was really after someone who has actually used the camera to see if these were genuine concerns for existing DSLR users.   

Thanks for your quick reply though


----------



## 8string (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, i own one and have been using it. I love it, but...see below... 
22mm lens is slow to autofocus. But i usually manual focus anyway.
Viewfinder is not a problem forme.
battery. Life could be better, buy two.
i think it's worth it if you have Canon glass and wnt an ultraportable.
video is ok. Not the best from a useability, but picture quality like 7d.
great stills with it. 
Buy the flash. 
Cover photo on Olympic Peninsula Environmental News of lighthouse was taken with it last week. Cropped to landscape.No color correction.
enjoy!




Dubaiian said:


> Thanks John, yes I got the T4i information from the reviews, but I think what worried me more was that many reviews said that some one like me would be disappointed with
> 
> 
> 1.    Slow focussing
> ...


----------



## Dubaiian (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks 8string


Do you use it it with other ef or ef-s lenses?


----------



## 8string (Dec 8, 2012)

Dubaiian said:


> Thanks 8string
> 
> 
> Do you use it it with other ef or ef-s lenses?


Stock 22mm pancake lens at present, but i have the m mount and various Canon glass to use. I see this as a carry around full function camera. I also have 7d and MK5iii. If i didn't have Canon glass i'd likely have more critically looked at other small cameras. But the video functions are ok.


----------



## Dubaiian (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks again 8string.   Interestingly you have the identical DSLR bodies to me !   I am hoping to pick this up (from my wife) for Xmas so if you do get any experience using it with EF glass (particularly L series), please let me know what you think.  

Cheers.


----------

